
Using Lego as an Urban Planning Tool - hangars
http://www.citylab.com/tech/2015/10/legos-as-a-legitimate-urban-planning-tool/410608/
======
dannytip
Lego* ;)

~~~
hangars
Lego is the plural! Gotcha

------
Eliana
Surprised this isn't more of a norm... logical.

